#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [新聞] 民間野考隊稱發現疑似神農架野人最新證據(圖)

## wingwolf

來源： http://cul.sohu.com/20120613/n345464665.shtml


大量被開剝食用過的大堆竹筍殼及殘留物。


現場發現的一個腳印大約長30公分。


竹筍咬痕明顯。


垂直距地面1.97米的樹幹上有未食用完的新鮮竹筍，樹下草上有踩踏痕迹,喬善政測量高度。（神農架林區政府外宣辦/供圖）

　　新快報訊記者 劉虎報道神農架又發現了野人蹤迹？昨日下午，湖北省神農架林區政府新聞辦主任羅永斌在其微博上發布了一組信息，稱一支來自山東煙台的民間野人考察隊，在神農架北部山地發現極有可能是野人活動的迹象物證。“如果排除可能的已知動物所爲，似乎能夠說明當地這一延傳多年卻極富爭議的物種仍然健在。”

*　　證據1：與人類無異的新鮮糞便*

　　今年5月底，一支由青年喬善政（網名飛鷹）帶領的三人野人考察隊進入神農架。他們按照從網絡收集的相關信息，在神農架燕天景區北部的河谷及高山一帶進行野外考察。

　　6月2日，在完成河谷穿越，進入叢林途中，他們在路邊意外發現了一處直徑約4厘米、總長近60厘米的新鮮糞便。羅永斌稱，從所拍照片看與人類糞便無異，外觀光澤，呈淺棕帶綠色，但是完整無間斷。喬善政等咨詢當地老鄉，均表示不知道爲何物所留，但否認爲熊、野豬等已知動物。

*　　證據2：發現大量剝落的竹筍殼*

　　一周後，喬善政等仍沿原來路線穿行，以再次找尋可疑糞便，羅永斌隨同前往。因日久及當時未作標記，可疑糞便並未找到。不過，他們意外在一處山坡竹林間發現一處大量集中成堆的剝落竹筍殼（不遠處還有一小堆，相對更幹，推測更早存在）。現場包括未食用完扔下的竹筍基部和啃咬撕裂的梢頭。無法認定是何種動物將竹筍采集一大堆後食用。羅永斌看後稱，竹筍衣殼撕剝很細致，如同人爲。

*　　證據3：聽到奇怪的叫聲迅速離去*

　　6月10日，考察組再次折返尋找糞便物證。經過竹林地，聽到一種奇怪叫聲向坡下離去，追尋未果後上山竹林查看，發現竹林裏數處成小堆剛剝開食用過的新鮮竹筍，現場有很多大的踩踏痕迹，有兩個未食用完的竹筍竟被放到近2米高的樹上。

　　喬善政認爲，從獲得的證據鏈綜合分析來看，出現並造成上述活動現場的動物很可能就是一直廣受爭議的神農架野人，從現場的腳印大小看，估計至少有兩個個體。

===============================================

UMA的新聞總是令人激動啊~~~
不過沒個體照片還是有些……難以確定

----------

